# My first litter of long haired mice



## dwellsinshells (Feb 23, 2011)

They kind of look like hamsters with tails.


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

They do look like hamsters with tails! Cute


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I love longhaired ones.


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

They do look lovely particularly the orange and white.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

What a bunch of little cuties! I like the orange one too!


----------



## dwellsinshells (Feb 23, 2011)

Yeah, the orange one was too cute to cull even though I mostly wanted girls. He is the only boy I kept.

Can you believe, though, that in a litter of fifteen babies I only got four girls? Not only that, half the boys were yellow but there wasn't a single yellow girl AND two of the four girls were runts who failed to thrive. That just drove me nuts. I was so excited to get yellow longhaired girls that I kept and fostered out ALL fifteen babies just to make sure I didn't miss any. I was so bummed. It was the mother's first litter, so I'm going to try her again after these pups are weaned and she gets a rest.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Bucks make the best cuddlebuddies and and playmates. I had a similar ting with my litter of marked blues; a dozen babies, eight male and four female. Eventually I'll probablyhave to cull some of them; but I'm still looking for them to get big enough that I can tell which ones are blue agouti and which ones aren't, as I only plan to breed the straight blue ones for my blue tricolors line.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

*Puts hand up* I vote for the yellow and white one also! 
Such a pretty combination of colours and all the more attractive with longer locks


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

I think when you get more bucks than does thats just sods law! (pardon my french) :lol: 
It must also be some kind of survival thing - have to look too cute so they get snapped up (no pun intended)!


----------

